# Thermacell Holster...



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*holster*

picked mine up at lebarons in ottawa for 9.95 plus tax....do a mail order from them or you can pm me and I can probably get you one ????


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

just grab one from Stash on the way down


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, I was thinking that they'd certainly have them, but that's not really on my way to Picton, I'll be going cross country and down through Peterborough so that my mom and dad can look after our wee one.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

isn't Vaughn on the way to Peterborough 

What about Timmer, does he have any ???


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I suppose I could check, but it doesn't seem like the type of thing that Billie or Timmer would stock... But ya, I'll givem a shout.

As to Vaughn being on the way to Peterborough, only if I really need to go shopping 

I go across 60 then down 35 through Haliburton --> Gooderham --> Buckhorn --> Bridgenorth (Parents place)


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Sorry, we're all out at BP :sad:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Seen some holsters in the Peavey Mart in Stettler, AB. But, I'm bettin' that's a bit out of the way :lol:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a bit


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Eastside Archery in Belleville had some last week. About $12 I think.
He's on Hwy 2 on the East side of Belleville just like the name says...


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Picked one up today at Gagnons in Oshawa. $10.99


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Were there any more there?


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes there were a few more hanging on the rack.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Just picked one up today at Elwood Epps!

What a great store. A little bit of everything!


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

JDoupe said:


> Just picked one up today at Elwood Epps!
> 
> What a great store. A little bit of everything!


Still around huh! Bought my Browning Wasp there, god back in about 1974


----------

